
The unique problem with U.S. health care - smacktoward
https://www.axios.com/us-health-care-private-insurance-employment-b34153c8-bfd6-449f-9e06-3bafc2ccc0a6.html
======
gumby
Definitely true that the treatment of employer-managed health care is a
barrier to startup innovation.

